# What Does Ear Wax/Infections Look Like?



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

Yup, they can get debreeze in there ears.

As for infections, if it's black gunky wax then your probally dealing with an ear infection.

Black gunky wax is yeast, could also be bacterial and yeast as well as mites.
Only way to know for sure is get a culture done by your vet. No Q-tips in ears, only on the outside of the canal. If they are also red and you know it's not from a cleaning then they are probally sore then most likely your dealing with an infection.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Sounds like wax buildup to me. That can indicate an infection but not necessarily. I have to clean Daisy's ears everyday and I always find the black wax stuff, some days more than other days, and definitely more if I skip a few days.

You could try baby wipes for sensitive skin. They're very soft and then you can just toss them. I find they work very well getting into the crevices where the wax collects. Make sure the fingernail of the finger you're using is short. I always like to use my fingers because I can tell exactly how much pressure I'm using. Q-tips, I've found, can tickle, and that can be very unpleasant in the ear.

Wax buildup can smell bad. And cleaning the ears can make them redder for awhile, just from the stimulation and the increased blood flow.

If he's not shaking his head or pawing at his ears, he's probably fine. Just keep cleaning them regularly. 

:wave:


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Are you sure it would be wax though, I'm talking the "black stuff" was all over the flappy part right out to the edges where the ear ends. would and ear infection spread all the way out like that in so little time???


It was pretty thick, but wiped right off.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Probably not wax then. Wax tends to stay in the folds of the ear. Probably just dirt 

And wax doesn't wipe off easily. It's thick and gooey and sticky. Kind of like trying to clean oil, you have to wipe it a few times to get it all. It smears easily and leaves a residue.


----------



## Denali and Gretzky's Mom (Jun 26, 2006)

Jo Ellen said:


> Probably not wax then. Wax tends to stay in the folds of the ear. Probably just dirt
> 
> And wax doesn't wipe off easily. It's thick and gooey and sticky. Kind of like trying to clean oil, you have to wipe it a few times to get it all. It smears easily and leaves a residue.


And their ears get stinky...yuck.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Well, I'll still keep an eye on it anyway just to make sure. If it seems to "re-develop" I'll contact the vet.

Hopefully it was just muck!


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Lucky has an ear infection. The build up is dark brown , and the inside very dirty looking and heavy, though obviously waxy. It does stretch out into his flap a little but not to the ends, He's scratched his ear under the flap raw. He has redness and red bumps on the underside of his flap. He tends to get this when we have a few days of humidity and rain. Panolog cream seems to work so far. I didn't catch it before it got real uncomfortable..

So ...that is his eye infection anyway.

If you don't see any discomfort, perhaps its just dirt. If it were me I'd just clean it and keep an eye on it and and keep a look out for any scratching. Usually Lucky starts scratching before its obvious.

Good luck!!!!!! I hope its dirt.


----------

